# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Kush duhet të bëhet kryetar i LDK-së?

## NoName

Kush duhet të bëhet kryetar i LDK-së?



_Votoni dhe jepni mendimin tuaj më poshtë.._

----------


## Neteorm

Nuk e njoh politikes e Kosoves, po besoj tek zgjedhja e NoNaMe kshuqe e votova edhe une.  :djall i fshehur:

----------

